# Western Motor Home Show Malvern



## Polo (Jul 5, 2007)

Hi all from a very wet and soggy Three Counties Showground We had very heavy rain overnight and there is a lot of surface water laying. At the moment the sun is out but it don't look like it will be with us for long! 

Have a safe journey here all of you who are coming and we look forward to seeing you.

Polo (Beth) and Ray


----------



## gm6vxb (Nov 3, 2007)

Sun is shining and reasonably warm in the North of Scotland even washed the van ready for the drive. 
Will be down at the show on Friday so hope the rain has stopped by then. Staying on the C&CC site just up the road, on a hardstanding (bottled out) meeting my brother there for our one yearly get together.

Martin.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Which gate do we use to enter the Showground please?


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Are the horses off the site then?


----------



## Polo (Jul 5, 2007)

Hi Clive. Yes the horses have gone and Zebedee campers are apparently using the yellow gate. 

The sun is still shining in between the odd shower or two so some of the ground is a bit better but its still a bit soggy.

See you all soon. Safe travelling


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks Polo.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Hi Polo

Where do the Day Visitors park please ? (With |Motorhome)


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for the update on Ground Condition!

I was going to phone Warners, but this info is better. If you are remaining there, please keep us updated! I am due there tomorrow to check out our pitch and I am hoping things will improve as the week passes!!!

The forecast shows things as improving (or is it me being optimistic???), but the Barometer is very low


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi Rob, not sure what forecast you have looked at but the 30 odd I could find all said the
same............................................................................rain rain rain and more rain steadily getting worse by Saturday  .
Temperatures also falling..................see you there :wink: 
Gary


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Met Office forecast for Malvern is not to bad for tomorrow, Thursday slightly better (showers, sun and cloud) showers on Friday but terrible on Saturday.

Was thinking of coming as a day visitor but after the torrential rain experienced at Shepton Mallet I shall probably stay home.


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

I'm still optimistic


----------



## Polo (Jul 5, 2007)

Hi Tellbell. There is a day visitors car park and this will take all sizes of vehicles. Should I be assigned onto the car park :roll: then motorhomes are all parked together and cars etc. are also parked together. Others have different plans, but the entrance for day visitors is just adjacent to the exhibiton area.

Take care all, and keep smiling, despite the weather! So far we have had the odd showers between sunny spells but its still a bit soggy in places. I will do my utmost to keep you all posted on conditions tomorrow.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Polo!


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Polo!!


----------



## Polo (Jul 5, 2007)

Mornin' all. Yuk!!! I hate to be the bringer of bad tindings but - its persistantly and more persistantly chucking it down and it looks like it is intending to do so for some while yet. As you can guess its a bit soggy   

Please don't let that put you off from coming though, the scenery around here is beautiful (when you can see it behind the clouds on the hills) and there are plenty of hard roads although the grass areas are a bit soft.

Take care on your journeys and have safe ones. See you sometime soon.


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Me and silver fox1 are arriving thurs lunchtime. Hope its not too boggy and we can get around, just back from one soggy festival and I'm not sure me boots are dry yet. :roll:


----------



## Polo (Jul 5, 2007)

Hi Badger. Does that mean you were at the boggy Balloon Fest? I heard that it was a bit boggy and everyone had to be towed off!


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

No Polo, 
The Blue Rodeo, not that bad, just too wet to use the outdoor stages and we had to shift everything around. We managed, and a good time was had by 99% so thats OK


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

thx for the updates Beth, according to http://www.metcheck.com/V40/UK/FREE/today.asp?zipcode=WR13 6NW the weather isnt going to be bad during the day tmrw and actually nice on Friday 

I am leaving here to get to Malvern about 1-2pm which hopefully means I can get the marquee setup in the dry, anyone who will be there tmrw during the day who wouldn't mind lending a hand for an 1hr setting up the MHF Trade stand please PM me, thx btw to the members who are going to be attending who have used the helper ( http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=ShowHelp ) to let me know they are willing to come and chat to potential new members on our stand


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

For those who are joining us at the show, we are in area "W" which is the same field as the Motorcaravanners Club.
This is the field that runs alongside the road leading to "Yellow Gate"

Unless we are told otherwise, the best way to us after entering through "Yellow Gate" and collecting your bits n' pieces is, after passing through the Main Entrance into the Showground, take the first Road on the Left and through the gate at the bottom (there is a toilet block by the gate). We are next to the MCC which have a small Marquee up.
Look for a Flagpole with an MHF pennant on top and a big Daffodil underneath!
Look for direction signs.
The above route is the best way to us unless Warners tell us otherwise.


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for all of the updates from the site. 

We are hoping to arrive by 6pm tomorrow. This is our first visit to the Malvern show and it looks as if we will need to pack snorkel and flippers for the weekend. :lol: :lol: Still it has to better than working!

See you all there...

Keith and Ros


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*Blackmore C &CC site*



gm6vxb said:


> Sun is shining and reasonably warm in the North of Scotland even washed the van ready for the drive.
> Will be down at the show on Friday so hope the rain has stopped by then. Staying on the C&CC site just up the road, on a hardstanding (bottled out) meeting my brother there for our one yearly get together.
> 
> Martin.


Hi Martin,

We're on the C & CC Blackmore site as well. Arrived today and would like to take m/h to show tomorrow as day visitor.

May need to use bikes instead.

What pitch you on? We're on 45.

Cheers
Alan

Thanks to Polo for the conditions update.


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Safe return*

 We have just arrived home from the Malvern Show - many thanks to RobMD & Mrs Rob MD and Richard & Mary for their welcome and stewarding of the Motorhomefacts pitch. We were rewarded with a wonderful weekend of weather, despite the overnight storm on Saturday, and an excellent show and were able to get off the grass with ease!

It was good to catch up with old friends and to have met some new. We are looking forward to the Shepton Show next - but first FRANCE - our idea of heaven!!

Sundial, Jean & Terry


----------



## LAZZA (Oct 28, 2006)

*MALVERN RALLY*

Hi all 
would just like to thank all for the very warm welcome, the tea and biccy's was a nice touch on arrival.Well done to all concerned,another enjoyable rally.
Cheers Larry n Sue
LAZZA.


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi

We are home now from the Malvern Show, thanks Rob and Beryl also Richard & Mary for their warm welcome it was a pleasure meeting you. We look forward to seeing you all again. Also nice to put a face to nuke.

Jacqueline and Ron


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Who was it unfortunate enough to have the front end "bump" en route??


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

hello all
I am back ensconced at MHF HQ after a better than expected Malvern show

RobMD and R&M did a sterling job of marshalling and R&M kept me supplied with sandwiches and food after the show as well 

Thanks to all of those who assisted at the show on the MHF Stand (R&M who were almost on the stand as much as I was, KeithTheBigUn, Cronkle etc) Thanks also to R&M for helping me erect and dismantle the stand in record time 

The weather held out much better than expected although Sunday morning the wind had got up during the night and lifted one corner of the marquee and rained inside !!!

Handed out the last of the MHF Carrier bags and flyers so hopefully this will maintain the high registration rate we are going through atm

Got stung on Friday by a bloomin wasp as there were loads of them swooping around !! good job I am not allergic !

Met lots and lots of new and old members, met up with Clive-Mott, johnsandywhite and a few others that I knew the names but never met the people 

Now just need to read through my 1000s of emails backlog


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

Home safe and sound from the show! Just a quick note to say thank you for the warm welcome Ros and I received from you all on our first rally with Motorhomefacts. Special mention to Polo (Beth), Rob, Beryl, Richard & Mary for the greeting on site.   

Dave (nukeadmin) nice to meet you and I enjoyed my couple of hours on the MHF stand and would encourage others to do the same at future shows. 

Ros has already decided we are going to Malvern again next year so I guess that’s that then.  

Keith and Ros


----------



## larrywatters (Aug 21, 2007)

have arrived home this afternoon (Monday) after having a night stay in Morton in Marsh. A big hearty thanks to Rob and Beryl (the boss) for their very warm welcoming (tea and biscuits)  when we arrived at the rally/show. Hope everyone arrived home safe and sound. See you all soon

Larry and Gill


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

Thanks Rob and Beryl for tea on arrival (a nice touch) good placing of vans against wind & rain-----------well thought out.
I had a suprise,upon entering the "toilet/shower" block it reminded me what the campsites were like in the sixties,they were disgusting. I thought the porta loo's were better. Just my thoughts, but if there are going to be these blocks then they should be of a higher standard.
Thanks again

Gary


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

Hi All!

It was good to see all who made it. The weather was a bit unstable, but we had some really nice weather and the ground was a lot better than expected  

Many thanks to Polo for keeping us updated on conditions prior to the show, and for helping me locate our "Patch" on the showground, which was a good size for a change!!!
Thanks also to Richard and Mary who worked well with us on the Marshalling!


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

I'll add our thanks for a great weekend, and for the tea and biccies welcome, sorry if I didn't get to meet everyone. it may surprise you to know I am a little shy.  

(what rain?)


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

We were only day visitors on Saturday but it was good to put some faces to names on the MHF stand, Nuke and Richard and Mary - thank you.

Sue


----------



## 108971 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi. We had a great time at the Show regardless of the weather,Thanks Rob & Beril for a great welcome on our first Rallie. Jill & Bill. Borrowers.


----------



## Moonlight (Aug 12, 2006)

A few piccies from the Western Show rally.


----------



## Moonlight (Aug 12, 2006)

And one more cos can any add 3 attachments.


----------

